# Digital software for correcting dogs and cats eyes



## bobbimcd (Jun 8, 2005)

Jeanie and All, 

I've been catching up reading some of the old posts in the feral forum and I was reading one from April '07 discussing your difficulty in getting cats eyes to show in your photos. 

>>_I love black cats too! They're like black satin, aren't they? 

The pictures of my cats don't show eyes, only a glow. I know this is a bigger problem with blue eyed cats, but it's a real disappointment that all of their pictures come back like that! _>>

If you are shooting digital, I found a wonderful software called PetEye Pilot for correcting dogs and cats photos that end up with glowing yellow, green, red or blue blobs. It is very user friendly and does a wonderful job. You can see what it does at this link http://www.colorpilot.com/peteye.html

You can download the trial version at the ink below to test it out before buying. It costs 29.95, but is worth it if you do a lot of pet photos. It works for red eye, as well. You need to download the PetEye Pilot 1.40 version for the multi-color eye correction http://graphicssoft.about.com/b/a/123830.htm

Bobbie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Bobbi! It does a beautiful job.


----------

